# Our weekend commercial project



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Heres a pic of a job we did over the weekend. There was a total of two buildings 30,000 sf each we did one Saturday and one Sunday total of 10 guys 10 hours each total job 200 hours, and 160 gallons of super paint. I Love Commercial Work well I love the money that is!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

nice project...looks good
10 guys...wow
...and your paint store prices just went down with that much paint I'm sure, lol


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

*Good look*

Nice pics. I am kicking around the idea of commercial painting. Ho did you price it? Sf or by the hour plus paint? I am in Florida, so no chance of me going to where you are, so let the cat out .


----------

